# Is the DSi Worth It?



## The Sign Painter (Jan 18, 2010)

I was thinking of buying a cell phone, but it drains my money slowly, so I though about getting one instead.

I already have a DS Lite, and my friend already said that if I get a DSi he will buy the DS Lite off of me for about 50 bucks, unless I can find a place with better trade in.


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 18, 2010)

Do you have any GBA games?


----------



## Jake (Jan 18, 2010)

No freaking way. It basicly only has bigger screen, Camera, and a shopness channel thing. Which you get shopping on Wii (But you get different apps on DSi) And considering I have a Camera already. But that is just my oponion.


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 18, 2010)

No. Because there's no game that maximizes the capacity of the DSi, except some crappy DSi-only game where I think it only took 3 months to develop, probably even less.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 18, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Do you have any GBA games?


Yes, but I have a GBA SP which I prefer to use to play them.


----------



## Zex (Jan 18, 2010)

Nah.


----------



## djman900 (Jan 18, 2010)

I say go with the phone and I think gamestop does something were you trade in your ds lite and get 70$ off on a dsi


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 18, 2010)

I think you should just get the phone, considering you'll most likely need it during emergencies rather than a DSi.


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 18, 2010)

Nope. DS Lite is enough.


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 18, 2010)

I wouldn't get it if I were you.

It just makes the games look big and more pixelated.
The only advantage to the DSi would be the shop.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 18, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> No freaking way. It basicly only has bigger screen, Camera, and a shopness channel thing. Which you get shopping on Wii (But you get different apps on DSi) And considering I have a Camera already. But that is just my oponion.


It has more than that. The bigger screens are nice (not as nice as the DSi XL's, though), the cameras are really fun to play with, and the DSi Shop has a lot of good software available to download, like Mario vs. Donkey Kong: Minis March Again! and Flipnote Studio. The DSi shop is completely different from the Wii Shop Channel, so don't act like they're the same thing, because they certainly are not. And you completely left out the improved Wi-Fi settings, DSi Sound (which can play music from your SD card and record sounds, and it has lots of ways to manipulate your music that's really fun to play with), the DSi Browser, and more. Plus there will be DSi-only games and DSi enhanced games in the future (there already are some, but the ones available right now aren't that great), which you'll be unable to play with a DS Lite. Since you have a GBA SP to play your GBA games if you want, there's no problem with the lack of a GBA slot on the DSi. If I were you, though, I'd wait a few months for the DSi XL.


----------



## John102 (Jan 18, 2010)

Well, the only reason I'm keeping my DS Lite right now is so I can transfer pokemon from previous generations...but besides from that, if you already have an SP and you want all the extra knickknacks that the DSi has on it, go ahead and buy one.


----------



## Vivi (Jan 18, 2010)

I think they're making a new DS soon, so I would just get that when it's out.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 18, 2010)

Vivi said:
			
		

> I think they're making a new DS soon, so I would just get that when it's out.


No, they're not. Unless you mean the DSi XL, which is already out in Japan, and will be released elsewhere this spring.


----------



## Vivi (Jan 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Vivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ok, yeah that's what I mean.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 18, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> I wouldn't get it if I were you.
> 
> It just makes the games look big and more pixelated.
> The only advantage to the DSi would be the shop.


The DSi does _not_ make games look more pixelated. And neither does the DSi XL. The bigger screens make the games look a lot nicer, and there's more area for you to use the stylus on the Touch Screen, so controlling games is easier. And the wide viewing angle of the DSi XL is _awesome_.


----------



## John102 (Jan 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but it's too heavy and bulky to be a good portable system...


----------



## Jake (Jan 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can playa round with photos on PhotoBucket. Which personally. I think is better than a stupid DSi.. Plus with the sound features. I can jsut use audacity...


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 18, 2010)

Let me ask, what do you plan to do with your DS? If you just want to play games like someone like me, just keep the Lite, if you want the more fancy features, get the DSi


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 18, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nintendo made the DSi XL with the thought that people would want to leave it sit on the table, so anyone could pick it up and play. It's focus isn't on portability, although it's still just as portable as the DSi. It just takes up a little more room. The DSi and DSi XL coexist to give the consumer a choice. Some people prefer more compact devices, and some people prefer larger screens. It's a win-win. There's no need to bash the DSi XL if it's not for you.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 18, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're comparing a handheld gaming system to a computer. >_> First of all, have you even played a DSi yourself yet? Don't bash something you haven't tried. The DSi is a camera, music player, web browser, and game system all in one. I don't understand where all the hate is coming from. >_>


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yus there is, everything I don't like must die.

How is it you know what Nintendo had in mind for every single thing they do anyway?


----------



## Numner (Jan 18, 2010)

God no.

Get the cell phone.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 18, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read interviews. >_> The latest Iwata Asks interview is all about the development of the DSi XL. It's really interesting, you should read it.

http://nintendodsi.com/iwata-asks.jsp


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 18, 2010)

Numner said:
			
		

> God no.
> 
> Get the cell phone.


This. You can't really call someone for a ride or for help with a DSi.


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I have no interest in the DSi, but thanks, that is weird that they tell people what everything is about.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 18, 2010)

Not really. Plus it's a *censored.4.0* to setup proper internet connections.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 18, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Not really. Plus it's a *censored.4.0* to setup proper internet connections.


What are you talking about? It's very simple. It only takes a minute. >_>


----------



## SilentHopes (Jan 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>Iwata.

haha oh you're quite the joker.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 18, 2010)

Oxygen Graffiti said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you don't have to keep paying out your ass to use a DSi. >_> That's why I hate phones so much. Luckily I have a TracFone that gives me free minutes every month, and I rarely use my phone so I never run out of minutes.


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 18, 2010)

Vivi said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. They're announcing a new DS on E3 this year or next year.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 18, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean? Iwata is the president of Nintendo...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 18, 2010)

Oxygen Graffiti said:
			
		

> Vivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, they're not. >_>


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Oxygen Graffiti said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cell phone service is like twenty bucks a month.


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Oxygen Graffiti said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, so something happens to you, let's say, gets stabbed in an alley.
What now? You gonna fiddle away the remaining of your life playing crappy mini-games?
Besides, there are student-friendly plans, or probably even a family plan for families, so you don't pay that much.


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Oxygen Graffiti said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What makes you so sure? For someone who quotes Iwata and for someone who made a thread for it, you sure forgot about his interview. He detailed what might the new features maybe, and nVidia recently sealed a partnership with Nintendo. What? You think it's going to be a DSi XXL?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 18, 2010)

Oxygen Graffiti said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First of all, it depends on how old he is. If he's, like, 13, he doesn't need a *censored.3.0*ing cell phone at that age. Nor is he likely to be wandering into a dark alley to be stabbed. XD I agree that cell phones are a good thing to have in case of an emergency, but you don't need one until you're at least 16, in my opinion. Especially if your parents are going to pay your bill for you. That's not teaching any responsibility at all. If you want to have a cell phone, you should be able to pay for it yourself. I hate talking on the phone, anyway, so a TracFone is good enough for me. They're really cheap, and you add your own minutes. No contract, no paying every month, just when you need to use it.


----------



## Vivi (Jan 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Oxygen Graffiti said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finally, I know someone else besides me that has a TracFone.


----------



## Numner (Jan 18, 2010)

You already have a ds lite, and phones are way more important then slight better gameplay ( and worst )

Don't listen to fanboys.

Phones can take pictures too, huurrr


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Oxygen Graffiti said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not for you to decide now, is it? Besides, the dark alley thing was an example. You really can't predict the thoughts of a criminal.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you have a damn WEP router. I have a WPA. Sure, I can do stuff with it, but I couldn't play Wi-Fi DS games.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 18, 2010)

Oxygen Graffiti said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must not have read the later interview from him, then. He denied talking about the successor to the DS, and that there must've been a misunderstanding or translation error. And even if it is true, it doesn't mean that Nintendo's next handheld would be revealed this year. That's insane. The DSi has only been around for a little more than a year (less than that outside of Japan), and the DSi XL was only recently released, and only in Japan so far. And the DSi XL was planned to be released alongside the DSi, but because of manufacturing limits, they had to wait. That's the only reason we're getting the DSi XL so soon after the original DSi. I'm sure it will be a long time before Nintendo releases a new handheld system, just like they've said about their next home console.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 18, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The original DS and DS Lite don't support WPA. The DSi and DSi XL do.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not Wi-Fi games, I've tried on WW.


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Oxygen Graffiti said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then you must not have read the magazine showing proof that Iwata's words were accurate. Besides, the DSi is a minor upgrade. Much like the upgrades you see in iPods. Did you forget when Nintendo announced the Wii, or "Revolution"? They announced it like, 2 years before it was released.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 18, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Older Wi-Fi games won't, because the first two DSes didn't support it. You can't blame the DSi for that. If anything, you should blame the DS and DS Lite.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't PMD Sky come out after the dern thing came out?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 18, 2010)

Oxygen Graffiti said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They announced the Wii by its codename two years early, but they've hinted towards their next console even before that. Iwata was just saying what features Nintendo would include in the next handheld system. He never even hinted at a release date. For all we know they could end up scraping it entirely. Don't get your hopes up for a new Nintendo handheld aside from the DSi XL any time soon. Maybe in 3-5 years, but that might even be too soon.


----------



## Pear (Jan 18, 2010)

Get the phone. The DSi has a 2 megapixel camera and a screen that's a quarter of an inch bigger, definitely not enough to warrant $170.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 18, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Get the phone. The DSi has a 2 megapixel camera and a screen that's a quarter of an inch bigger, definitely not enough to warrant $170.


I wouldn't pay full price, I would look for a refurbished one.


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Oxygen Graffiti said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				News Article said:
			
		

> Graphics chip maker Nvidia has apparently been awarded a contract to provide its mobile-centric system-on-a-chip, Tegra, to a new Nintendo DS, which will be announced in late 2010.
> 
> Insiders tell IT news outlet BSN that a single chip Tegra will supposedly power the new DS; the Tegra was developed for use in mobile devices like Microsoft's Zune HD as well as smart phones.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 18, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As far as I know, all normal DS games don't support WPA. Only DSi-only games would. Still, not the DSi's fault.


----------



## Princess (Jan 18, 2010)

No, go for the cell my friend.


----------



## John102 (Jan 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't bash it I just said that it's not as portable =P


----------



## Thunder (Jan 18, 2010)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> No, go for the cell my friend.


IRONICALLY SHE'S USING THE DSI RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 18, 2010)

Oxygen Graffiti said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nintendo didn't say it, so it can't be taken as fact. Third parties have said stuff about Nintendo before that turned out to be false.


----------



## Princess (Jan 18, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SO IM SPEAKING WITH EXPERIENCE!
8D


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Oxygen Graffiti said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Note that not all of them turned out to be false.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 18, 2010)

Oxygen Graffiti said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, just the ones that were less believable, like this. There's no way Nintendo would release two different handhelds in the same year.


----------



## damariobrothers (Jan 18, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> No freaking way. It basicly only has bigger screen, Camera, and a shopness channel thing. Which you get shopping on Wii (But you get different apps on DSi) And considering I have a Camera already. But that is just my oponion.


i agree with jake. (or acdude, as i still call him)


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, just Nintendo's for being stupid.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 18, 2010)

damariobrothers said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then my response is the same.






			
				Tyeforce said:
			
		

> It has more than that. The bigger screens are nice (not as nice as the DSi XL's, though), the cameras are really fun to play with, and the DSi Shop has a lot of good software available to download, like Mario vs. Donkey Kong: Minis March Again! and Flipnote Studio. The DSi shop is completely different from the Wii Shop Channel, so don't act like they're the same thing, because they certainly are not. And you completely left out the improved Wi-Fi settings, DSi Sound (which can play music from your SD card and record sounds, and it has lots of ways to manipulate your music that's really fun to play with), the DSi Browser, and more. Plus there will be DSi-only games and DSi enhanced games in the future (there already are some, but the ones available right now aren't that great), which you'll be unable to play with a DS Lite. Since you have a GBA SP to play your GBA games if you want, there's no problem with the lack of a GBA slot on the DSi. If I were you, though, I'd wait a few months for the DSi XL.


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 19, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Oxygen Graffiti said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Announce =/= release.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 25, 2010)

Alright guys, thanks for the advice. I got a phone.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 25, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Alright guys, thanks for the advice. I got a phone.


Have fun paying for it. >_>


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 25, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only $10 a month.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 25, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only $10?! What kind of service do you have?! It must be really limited. But if you're not going to use it much, then that's a great deal. Still, I would've got the DSi. =p


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 25, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get over the fact that you didn't get your way. You're acting like a baby.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 25, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unlimited Texting.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jan 25, 2010)

Depends on what phone you get  . I personally think I should've chosen the phone first for TAKS then the DSI but thats just me.


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 25, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much does a phone bill typically cost? Mine is just ten bucks a month, then again, all I can do is call people.


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 25, 2010)

I love my Dsi and all but , I think it would be better if you got that phone


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 25, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For unlimited everything, it's around $60-70, I think. That's every service company. If you only have to pay $10 a month then there's definitely some limit to it.


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 25, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, all I have is phone service, no cameras, internet, unlimited texts or stuff like that, plus the phone is an old model, I'm glad too, because $60 month would kill me o_x


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 25, 2010)

Mines 50$ and I have unlimited internet, unlimited text, 300 minutes a month    and I like never use it Aha


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 25, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Mines 50$ and I have unlimited internet, unlimited text, 300 minutes a month    and I like never use it Aha


Lemme guess, your _parents_ pay it for you, right? >_>


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 25, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 25, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh. >_>

If a kid wants a phone, they should have to pay for it themself. Especially since a lot of kids tend to abuse their phones. Parents these days... >_>


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 25, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 my friend dropped my phone in my room and its carpeted , and I got pissed ..  I love my phone


----------



## Vivi (Jan 25, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually agree with this.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 25, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Start naming places that hire 14-15 year olds and older. Not including Chick-Fil-A.


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 25, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a factory down the street that pays little kids to scrubs the insides of vats used to pour lead into molds for $0.50 an hour!


----------



## MasterM64 (Jan 25, 2010)

Yes the DSi is worth it, I'm only saying this because you have an GBA SP which the best handheld to use on GBA Games and the DSi is the best for DS Games but, I recommend you get a cell phone ASAP though.


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 25, 2010)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> Yes the DSi is worth it, I'm only saying this because you have an GBA SP which the best handheld to use on GBA Games and the DSi is the best for DS Games but, I recommend you get a cell phone ASAP though.


He already bought the phone, lol.


----------



## MasterM64 (Jan 25, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> MasterM64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? LOL

I guess I missed something... >_<


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 25, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only in China. :U And other foreign 3rd World Nations.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 25, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't mean physical abuse, although that happens just as much. What I meant are that so many kids are just downright irresponsible and they go way overboard talking or texting, and as a result they end up with a huge phone bill that their parents have to pay.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 25, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you're not old enough to get a job then you don't need a cell phone. >_>


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 25, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That depends on a situation.


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 25, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah I dont abuse it like that either


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 25, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have enough money to fund it for like, 8 years, so I think I am okay.
And I might be getting a job as a caddy at a golf course, LOL, dorky.


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 25, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You kidding? 
You get to drive golf carts all day.
All though the picking of the golf clubs for the player and stuff sounds lame :|


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 25, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that would be a fun job actually, you'd be outside the whole time.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 25, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I really wanna drive the carts around, probably have races with my friend who is also gonna apply.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 25, 2010)

Tye just accept the fact that it doesn't matter. Parents are the one to chose it anyways.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 25, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Had to do it. That's gotta be a fun job.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 25, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember watching that movie. :V


----------



## Gnome (Jan 25, 2010)

blargh I'm green.


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 25, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds like a great way to get fired.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 25, 2010)

I would well because it has MP3SDCard Camera and some cool DSi Ware games but if you have MP3/Camera then no.


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm regretting buying a dsi now .

Better camera on my phone.

Better quality sound on my iPod. (and it's a pain having to convert it all from mp3 as well <.<)

Same quality games on my ds lite.

Internet browser is slow, clunky and horrible.

And the dsi store is horrible.

I got a phone when I was 11, and it's essential to life, if there's a party or a picnic or a day off school, then I get a text straight away telling me. If I want to make plans with my fie ds who live far away, then I just send a text...

And I don't pay a fixed amount every month, I have to preliad credit to the phone before I text and stuff... (everyone here does it that way)


----------



## Entei Slider (Jan 26, 2010)

Tyeforce:like..... HE (dont remember the name) said it does depend on the situation. Say a kid was jammed in the locker,none of the teachers knew and they shut the school down for the night. You dont think you would need a cell phone then? And I'm talking about like middle school when you CANT get a job.


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 26, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Tyeforce:like..... HE (dont remember the name) said it does depend on the situation. Say a kid was jammed in the locker,none of the teachers knew and they shut the school down for the night. You dont think you would need a cell phone then? And I'm talking about like middle school when you CANT get a job.


Or something a little less elaborate, like being stuck in the train station or bus stop  with no money and you've lost your ticket??


----------



## Ricano (Jan 26, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Tyeforce:like..... HE (dont remember the name) said it does depend on the situation. Say a kid was jammed in the locker,none of the teachers knew and they shut the school down for the night. You dont think you would need a cell phone then? And I'm talking about like middle school when you CANT get a job.


Nice scenario xD
But yeah, good choice on the phone.
I'd rather have that than something for entertainment.


----------

